# iMac 8To installation BootCamp



## PierreTeasy (13 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous car je rencontre un problème avec *installation* d'un *Boot Camp.*

Tout d'abord:

J'ai un *iMac de 27 fin 2013* avec un Disque dur interne de *8To sans fusion Drive*
_(Le disque dur d'origine est saturé j'ai du le changer par un plus conséquent)
(Plus de Fusion Drive et le SSD a été retiré de la carte mère par Apple)_

*Avant le changement du disque dur:
*

J'ai fait un clone de de mon ancien Boot Camp avec le logiciel *WinClone*
Le BootCamp fait environ *1,7To*
L'archive *WinClone* fait *1To*_ (Surement du a la compression de l'archive)_ 

*Apres le changement du disque dur* 


Je voudrait dans un *premier temp restaurer mon clone* que j'ai fait avec *WinClone*
_Si je comprends bien dite le moi si je dis une bêtise_: 
Je doit ouvrir l'assistant BootCamp et arriver jusqu'a l'option pour de *Partitionnage*
Une fois le *partitionnage* fais par l'assistant j'ai juste a ouvrir le *WinClone* et cliquer la source et la destination de restauration
Sauf que j'ai une *erreur* lorsque je veut *effectuer* la création du BootCamp avec l'assistant (Voir Photos)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6zu5zg4ihlrh0z2/IMG_1414.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ouo6wbtdqu4dt0/IMG_1415.JPG?dl=0​

*Les Questions:*


Pouvez-vous me dire s'il est *possible* de faire *l'installation* de *BootCamp* avec un *disque dur de 8To *

Peut-être qu'Apple *bloque* tout simplement sont logiciel *BootCamp* après une certaine _capacité de stokage_ ??

J'ai pris *WinClone* car je n'ai pas envie de refaire l'installation des logiciels et le transfert des bases de données qui est une horreur sur windows

Je ne suis pas contre d'utiliser un autre logiciel pour la migration de windows même si je vais devoir démonte et remonté tout l'ordinateur
Avez-vous une ou des solutions 

Je suis technicien, vous pouvez parler technique je devrais normalement comprendre

Je vous remercie par avance pour le temps accordé a ce sujet


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2018)

Tes copies écran me paraissent assez claires. La première indique que FileVault est en cours de chiffrement, donc Boot Camp ne peut pas travailler. La deuxième montre bien une partition en FAT32 de 31 Go dans un disque dur externe, et ça Boot Camp n'est veut pas du tout et refusera de faire l'installation si c'était ton but.

Assistant Boot Camp ne travaillera et ne fera une partition temporaire en FAT32 que dans le disque dur interne non partitionné, toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec. Pour Winclone, tu mentionnes que l'ancienne partition de Windows faisait 1,7 To, il serait judicieux pour que tout se passe bien de réserver via Assistant Boot Camp une partition de 1,8 To, voire plus si tu veux, en dessous de 1,7 To, Winclone ne fera pas le rétro clonage.

Par contre, je ne sais pas si Assistant Boot Camp accepte à la base une taille de disque dur interne de 8 To ?


----------



## PierreTeasy (13 Juillet 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tes copies écran me paraissent assez claires. La première indique que FileVault est en cours de chiffrement, donc Boot Camp ne peut pas travailler. La deuxième montre bien une partition en FAT32 de 31 Go dans un disque dur externe, et ça Boot Camp n'est veut pas du tout et refusera de faire l'installation si c'était ton but.
> 
> Assistant Boot Camp ne travaillera et ne fera une partition temporaire en FAT32 que dans le disque dur interne non partitionné, toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec. Pour Winclone, tu mentionnes que l'ancienne partition de Windows faisait 1,7 To, il serait judicieux pour que tout se passe bien de réserver via Assistant Boot Camp une partition de 1,8 To, voire plus si tu veux, en dessous de 1,7 To, Winclone ne fera pas le rétro clonage.
> 
> Par contre, je ne sais pas si Assistant Boot Camp accepte à la base une taille de disque dur interne de 8 To ?



Bonjour,
J’ai oublié de préciser effectivement il affiche bien une erreur de FileVault en cours de chiffrement.

Après verrification aucun chiffrement n’est en cours sur l’ordinateur.

une erreur diffèrente aléatoiremen apparaît. 
Et dis : Que le d’isque dur de démarrage ne peut pas être partitioner

Je pourrait te joindre une photo demain

 Question con mais il faut bien une clé USB Pour l’installation du boot camp ?


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2018)

Salut *Pierre
*
Pour la commodité des choses > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

et poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller dans une fenêtre de code > par le procédé suivant :


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> je pourrais te passer une commande de repartitionnement expérimental du volume de démarrage > après vérification du statut de FileVault.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juillet 2018)

Note : le début du message ci-dessus m'a échappé au postage avant que je l'aie terminé. Rafraîchis la page pour le lire.


----------



## PierreTeasy (14 Juillet 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Pierre
> *
> Pour la commodité des choses > repasse une commande :
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Capture d'écran ci dessous pour la vérification du *FileVault* et le deuxième message *d'erreur* de l'*assistant BootCamp*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/18wwvoqzer403ow/Capture d’écran 2018-07-14 à 09.54.23.png?dl=0

*Voici ce que me donne le terminal:*


```
Last login: Sat Jul 14 09:52:12 on console
Mac-9:~ admin$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur              8.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.0 GB    disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              31.0 GB    disk1s1

Mac-9:~ admin$
```

Je te remercie d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2018)

Me revoici en ligne.

Cette description de la partition-Système -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur              8.0 TB     disk0s2
```


montre que FileVault ne peut absolument pas être activé > car le volume *Disque dur* dépendrait alors d'un système de stockage *CoreStorage* - lequel... brille par son absence : type de partition *Apple_HFS* standard, ici. Affaire réglée.

----------

J'ai plusieurs informations à te demander :


quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Disque dur* ?

quelle est la version de Windows qui était installée dans ton ancien volume *BOOTCAMP* > et dont tu as l'archive *Win.winclone* ?


----------



## PierreTeasy (14 Juillet 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Me revoici en ligne.
> 
> Cette description de la partition-Système -->
> 
> ...



J'ai pas super bien compris la premier phrase

J'ai mis l'ordinateur a jour en *10.13.5*, mais avant j'avais 10.9 que j'ai mis a jours vers 10.11 pour WinClone 6 (mais pas de problème si je doit utilisé un système *inférieur* comme *10.9* par exemple et mètre a jours par la suite)


*CoreStorage *c'est bien du a la mise a jours des systèmes mac os x ?
Sa peu se désactiver ?
*CoreStorage *est mon problème c'est pour sa que* l'assistant BootCamp ronchonne ?*
*
C'est du Windows 7 et je ne veut pas utilisé de système ultérieur !
*
Je te remercie par avance


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2018)

Si la version de Windows est W-7 --> alors pour l'installer sur un disque géant de *8 To* > tu vas rencontrer un problème particulier. Voyons si je peux expliquer les choses.

Windows-7 est un OS qui boote exclusivement en mode dit "*Legacy*"' (héritage ou à l'ancienne). Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire ? --> cela veut dire que le démarreur (*boot_loader*) de cet OS est un fichier *boot.mgr* qui ne peut être exécuté que par un programme de boot de type *BIOS* > *BIOS* ne sachant lire sur le disque où est installé Windows-7 qu'une table de partition *MBR* (*M*aster_*B*oot_*R*ecord) . Une table de partition > inscrite sur l'en-tête d'un disque > étant ce qui décrit les partitions du disque > et permet leur accès à un programme de boot. La séquence de démarrage de Windows-7 doit donc être exclusivement :


*BIOS* --> table *MBR* --> *boot_loader Legacy* : *boot.mgr*

Comment cela se passe alors sur un Mac ? --> les ingénieurs de la  avaient mis au point un dispositif extrêmement sophistiqué qui était le suivant : le programme interne de boot du Mac (recelé dans un puce de la carte-mère) qui est de type *EFI* > est capable d'émuler un *BIOS* afin de booter un OS Windows comme W-7. Ce *BIOS_émulé* doit accéder au disque support de W-7 par la lecture d'une table de partition *MBR* > or la table de partition standard d'un disque Mac qui est lue par l'*EFI* pour accéder à la partition macOS est une table *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able). Pour pallier ce problème > les ingénieurs de la  ont fait en sorte qu'une 2è table de partition alternative de la *GPT* principale > puisse se trouver inscrite sur le bloc n°*0* du disque (ou 1er bloc) : il s'agit d'une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*), càd. une table *MBR* qui emprunte à la *GPT* la localisation d'au plus 3 partitions > en les décrivant selon le schéma *MBR* (c'est donc une table *MBR* hybridée d'après le modèle préexistant de la *GPT*).

La séquence de boot classique de W-7 est alors :


*EFI* --> *BIOS_émulé* > table *HMBR* alternative > *boot_loader* : *boot.mgr*

----------

[à suivre]


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2018)

Mais... il y a un mais de taille (et "taille" est le mot) : une table *MBR* possède une limitation intrinsèque (que ne possède pas une *GPT*) : c'est de ne pas pouvoir décrire sur un disque plus de *2,2 To* d'espace de blocs. Si l'on suppose un disque de *8 To* comme le tien > alors la table alternative *HMBR* inscrite sur le bloc n°*0* ne pourra jamais décrire que des partitions comprises dans la limite des premiers *2,2 To* de blocs du disque > et les *5,8 To* d'espace disque restant seront considérés comme du "non espace".

Si donc tu repartitionnes ton actuelle partition *disk0s2* de *8 To* > pour créer une partition destinée à W-7 > la partition Windows sera située en fin de disque > et forcément au-delà de la limite des *2,2 To *de blocs descriptibles par la *HMBR* du bloc *0*.

Mais... les ingénieurs de la  (qui étaient de sacrés malins) > lorsque le Mac consistait en un _iMac_ comportant un Fusion Drive associant un SSD de *120 Go*  et un HDD de *3 To* > avaient trouvé un contournement en ce qui concerne le HDD (sur lequel se crée toujours la partition *BOOTCAMP*) --> c'était de mettre en place un système de stockage *CoreStorage* associant *3* partitions : la partition principale du SSD de *120 Go* en n°*1* > une partition de *2,2 To* du HDD en n°*2* > et une partition de *800 Go* du HDD en n°*3*. Avec cette distribution > un repartitionnement du HDD s'opère toujours au détriment de la partition de *2,2 To* > ce qui fait que la partition *BOOTCAMP* se trouve toujours comprise dans la limite des *2,2 To* d'espace descriptibles par une *HMBR*.

Je pense que le même dispositif est envisageable sur ton disque unique de *8 To* > qui serait le suivant : créer *2* partitions principales de *2,2 To* et *5,8 To* > associées par un *CoreStorage* exportant un volume unique (dans lequel serait installé macOS). Repartitionner alors ce *CoreStorage* pour créer une partition Windows de *2 To* > ce qui s'effectuerait au détriment de la partition de *2,2 To* réduite à *200 Go* pour le *CoreStorage* > et associée aux *5,8 To* de l'autre partition => pour donner un volume de *6 To* pour macOS.

Voici ce que cela donnerait -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Disque dur              200.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft_Basic_Data BOOTCAMP                2.0 TB     disk0s4
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage Disque dur              5.8 TB     disk0s5
```


les 2 bandes *CoreStorage* exporteraient un espace-disque virtuel unique appelé *Logical Volume* (*6 To*) > sur lequel monterait le volume unique *Disque dur* où serait installé macOS

Évidemment > pour mettre en place ce dispositif > il faut que tu clones le volume actuel *Disque dur* dans le volume d'un DDE > que tu démarres sur ce clone > de manière à mettre en place le repartitionnement et le *CoreStorage* (ce qui efface toutes les données du disque de *8 To*) > avant de cloner à rebours ton clone dans le volume *Disque dur* désormais exporté par un *CoreStorage*.

Note : tu vas sans doute trouver mes considérations abstruses > et avoir l'impression que je me perds inutilement dans des détails. Mais il s'agit de l'exposé de la « nécessité » (nécessité logique) > dès lors que tu veux booter Windows-7 sur un disque géant de *8 To*.

Note 2 : lorsque 2 partitions sur un disque sont associées par un *CoreStorage* > le disque n'est pas considéré comme "bi-partitionné" en ce qui concerne Windows > et donc cela ne fait pas obstacle à son installation.


----------



## PierreTeasy (14 Juillet 2018)

Je te remercie énormément pour ses informations (merci, merci)
Je vais prendre le temps de relire tous calmement.

Si je comprend c'est possible de faire l'installation avec un *CoreStorage de plusieurs partition réunis* , mais la partition de mon Windows ne sera que de 2,2To ?

Moi mon but est que le maximum de d'espace disponible soit sur la partition Windows car l'ordinateur ne sert uniquement que pour Windows Dorénavant.

Si cela n'est pas possible il faudra acheter un PC avec 8To est le problème ne se posera plus


----------



## PierreTeasy (14 Juillet 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici ce que cela donnerait -->
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> ...



Je te remercie énormément pour ses informations (merci, merci)
Je vais prendre le temps de relire tous calmement.

Si je comprend c'est possible de faire l'installation avec un *CoreStorage de plusieurs partition réunis* , mais la partition de mon Windows ne sera que de 2,2To ?

Moi mon but est que le maximum de d'espace disponible soit sur la partition Windows car l'ordinateur ne sert uniquement que pour Windows Dorénavant.

Si cela n'est pas possible il faudra acheter un PC avec 8To est le problème ne se posera plus


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2018)

Voici la réponse (qui est double) -->


si la version de Windows que tu installes est Windows-*7* (que tu utilises un Mac ou un PC : ce sera pareil) -->


alors cet OS ne bootera qu'en mode *Legacy* (= via une table de partition *MBR* > lue par un programme de boot de type *BIOS* > et exécutant un *boot_loader* Ancien_Régime : *bootmgr*). *MBR* n'étant capable de décrire au maximum que *2,2 To* d'espace-disque (et aucune extension de blocs au-delà). Donc tu ne pourras jamais dépasser dans l'absolu une taille de *2,2 To* utiles pour ton Windows-*7* (je le redis : sur PC aussi bien que sur Mac)



si la version que tu installes est Windows-*10* -->


alors cet OS boote en mode *UEFI* (= via une table de partition *GPT* > lue par un programme de boot de type *EFI* > et exécutant un *boot_loader* New_Age : *bootmgr.efi*). Or une table de type *GPT* n'a pas de limitation d'espace du disque à décrire > et tu pourrais très bien avoir sur ton disque de *8 To* une partition de *100 Go* pour macOS (il vaut mieux garder un OS Apple sur Mac) > et une partition de *7,9 To* pour Windows.


----------

